# Anyone else have nosiy houses at Arabian Ranches?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone at Arabian Ranches suffer from hearing their neighbours' air conditioning or pumps? My AC drives my neighbours mad and they cannot even sleep in their master bedroom. My other neighbour's pump is louder than mine to me and can be heard over the music or TV. We live in Al Reem 1. Are we just unlucky with our houses or is this a design/building fault throughout the Ranches? I would like to move to a quieter place and like the Ranches but there seems little point if this is a widespread problem here. Please let me know if you have a quiet or noisy place at the Ranches.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Noise seems to be an ongoing problem of yours Stewart. I am a very light sleeper and found that white noise helped no end. Perhaps worth investigating?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Jimbo. I know about white noise and the pump doesn't keep me awake. The pump is noisy all day, which is very challenging as I am a writer working from home, and the pump keeps interrupting the flow of my literary genius.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Thanks Jimbo. I know about white noise and the pump doesn't keep me awake. The pump is noisy all day, which is very challenging as I am a writer working from home, and the pump keeps interrupting the flow of my literary genius.


surely a bit of angst will propel your work into the best-seller lists!?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

StewartC said:


> interrupting the flow of my literary genius.


:thumb:

P.s. I have nothing useful to add as I don't live in the vicinity but you do make me laugh, guys!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Literary genius? You must be saving that for other sites then!! Lol.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I would really like to know if other houses at Arabian Ranches do or don't suffer from very noisy pumps and AC, please.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

StewartC said:


> ...as I am a writer working from home, and the pump keeps interrupting the flow of my literary genius.


Authors' Sleep Patterns & Productivity - Books - ShortList Magazine


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Very strange how some people see others' obvious distress as an opportunity to have a laugh.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

StewartC said:


> I would really like to know if other houses at Arabian Ranches do or don't suffer from very noisy pumps and AC, please.


StewartC, sorry for your problem.

Since most of the people on here do not live in AR or even in the division of AR, thus not able to assist with your direct question.

Perhaps one of these suggestions could help:

- walk around the neighborhood to see if this is a common problem in that division

- even knock on a few doors outside the perimeter of your immediate neighbors to inquire about the issue

- do the same in other near by divisions of AR


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Very strange how some people see others' obvious distress as an opportunity to have a laugh.


Laugh long, laugh loud, laugh heartily.

sorry


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Incredible


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

Noisy Aircon usually just needs a decent service and tightening as constant use shakes stuff loose sometimes


----------



## Canadian_Expat (May 21, 2012)

I live in Al Reem and have no issues with aircon noise. Yes, I can hear it. No, it's not bothersome. And no, I definitely can't hear my neighbors' aircon. Get yours checked out.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Canadian_Expat said:


> I live in Al Reem and have no issues with aircon noise. Yes, I can hear it. No, it's not bothersome. And no, I definitely can't hear my neighbors' aircon. Get yours checked out.


Thanks. AC checked 27 times! It's next door's water pump that shakes my house.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

StewartC said:


> Thanks. AC checked 27 times! It's next door's water pump that shakes my house.


 I don't live in AR but I live in a group of right houses, all the same design, owned by one man. I can't hear the neighboring water pumps but everyone can hear mine! It's had various parts replaced and the entire pump has been replaced and it's still hugely noisy. I've come to the conclusion it's the way it's been installed in terms of the position. It's something we've learned to live with. In London, I lived on a main road. It was busy 24/7. Sirens, brakes, people, you name it. Double glazing helped but you could still hear it. After a while, we didn't. I know that's no consolation to you but I think it's something you are either going to have to come to terms with or move, unfortunately. Even if the neighbors are conscious of it, chances are, if they haven't addressed it thus far, they aren't going to.


----------

